# SATURATED FAT = Pain! Ouch! Pain! Grouch!



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Anyone who wants to avoid terrible muscle pain like I'm now experiencing (from binging on too much Hershey Symphony which also causes me urethral bleeding):I URGE you to AVOID SATURATED FATS, because I personally find they cause the MOST LONG-LASTING PAIN. If you're addicted to the following, only eat them in the SMALLEST QUANTITIES AT A SHOT:Chocolate barsIce CreamPizzaHard cheesesI suspect that the combination of FAT + CALCIUM is lethal. (wouldn't fat+calcium resemble calcium-phosphates, which fibromyalgics are supposed to be riddled with?)I do NOT find that NON-fat milk causes as much pain (lactose notwithstanding). In other words, although skim-milk might cause me stomach upset, it wouldn't cause me muscle pain, especially if I take it with, say, cornflakes & bananas.


----------

